# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  .net 3.0 visualStudio2005 et Windows Workflow Foundation

## sarah38

Salut  tous.
J'ai install Visual studio 2005 (qui par dfaut utilise le frame work .net 2.0) ainsi que le plugin de Windows Workflow Foundation pour Visual studio 2005. 

Je n'ai jamais fait de workflow alors j'ai commenc par un workflow squentiel "exemple". Je gnre donc ma workflowlibrary1.dll et a  l'aire de marcher. Puis quand je fais un run (dans mon cas c'est un dbug) j'ai un message qui s'affiche et qui me dit "impossible de dmarrer le programme workflowlibrary1.dll ". 
Ce pourrait il que l'erreur vienne du fait que je n'ai pas bien paramtr Visual Studio 2005 et que celui ci utilise toujours le framework .net 2.0 ou alors cela viendrait il d'autre chose?

Sinon comment faire pour faire en sorte que Visual studio utilise le framework .net 3.0?


Merci d'avance.

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

> Salut  tous.
> J'ai install Visual studio 2005 (qui par dfaut utilise le frame work .net 2.0) ainsi que le plugin de Windows Workflow Foundation pour Visual studio 2005. 
> 
> Je n'ai jamais fait de workflow alors j'ai commenc par un workflow squentiel "exemple". Je gnre donc ma workflowlibrary1.dll et a  l'aire de marcher. Puis quand je fais un run (dans mon cas c'est un dbug) j'ai un message qui s'affiche et qui me dit "impossible de dmarrer le programme workflowlibrary1.dll ". 
> Ce pourrait il que l'erreur vienne du fait que je n'ai pas bien paramtr Visual Studio 2005 et que celui ci utilise toujours le framework .net 2.0 ou alors cela viendrait il d'autre chose?


Quel est le message d'erreur exact ?




> Sinon comment faire pour faire en sorte que Visual studio utilise le framework .net 3.0?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Il te suffit de choisir un projet de type Workflow Foundation, Communication Foundation ou Presentation Foundation

----------


## sarah38

> Quel est le message d'erreur exact ?




le message exacte est: "immpossible de dmmarer le programme 
C:\Documents and Settings\...\Mes documents\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\WorkflowLibrary1\WorkflowLibrary1

sachant qu' l'emplacement en question  la DLL s'y trouve bien  ::?:

----------


## SaumonAgile

Tu as bien cr un projet excutable et pas simplement une bibliothque de classes ?

----------


## sarah38

> Tu as bien cr un projet excutable et pas simplement une bibliothque de classes ?


Je croyais que a se faisait automatiquement en appuyant sur run ou dbug comme dans visual studio 2003. 

Sinon je ne vois pas comment faire pour gnrer un excutable autrement
.

----------


## SaumonAgile

Quand tu as cr ton projet, tu as choisi 'Bibliothque de classes' ou 'Excutable Winforms' ?
Tu peux le voir (et le changer si besoin) dans les proprits de ton projet.

----------


## sarah38

> Quand tu as cr ton projet, tu as choisi 'Bibliothque de classes' ou 'Excutable Winforms' ?
> Tu peux le voir (et le changer si besoin) dans les proprits de ton projet.



OK merci. a doit tre a. Maintenant j'ai dautres problmes mais le premier je pense qu'il est rgl.

merci  :;):

----------


## sarah38

Normalement il devrait y avoir un fichier programme.cs contenant le main non?

quand je cr mon projet il ne se cr pas avec lui.

----------


## Sphax

Tu as cr quel type de projet ? Pour avoir un "main" il faut crer un projet de type winform ou console. C'est dans ce type de projet que tu peux hoster tes workflows (c'est  dire les instancier et les faire vivre). Peut-tre que tu devrais te documenter sur WF et lire un petit tutoriel  :;): .

----------


## sarah38

> Tu as cr quel type de projet ? Pour avoir un "main" il faut crer un projet de type winform ou console. C'est dans ce type de projet que tu peux hoster tes workflows (c'est  dire les instancier et les faire vivre). Peut-tre que tu devrais te documenter sur WF et lire un petit tutoriel .



Justement je suis entrain de faire un petit tutoriel c'est pour a que je sais qu'il doit y avoir un fichier programme.cs. au dbut G crer un projet WorkflowLibrary et comme a ne marchait pas sur les conseils de *SaumonAgile*  j'ai chang dans les proprits en application console.
Mais mme si je cre un nouveau projet ou je cre directement un projet de type console je nai pas de fichier .cs qui apparait

----------

